# Who is on line



## jimdoc (Mar 31, 2015)

I was checking the "who is on line", and it said the GoogleBot was composing a private message?
What's up with that?

Google Adsense [Bot]


Tue Mar 31, 2015 6:19 pm


Composing private message


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Him and Bing must be conspiring?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 31, 2015)

He was answering my message on where my pot of gold is.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Did he tell you to google map it? :roll: lol


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe it was contacting its Mother ship. :shock: 

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 31, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> Did he tell you to google map it? :roll: lol



Yea, he said to look for the green dot indicating the location. :roll:


----------



## mike6 (Mar 31, 2015)

Terminator 3, "Rise of the machines" :?:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Post from another community...

This seems to be in line with users complaining that a certain user is browsing a forum he / she doesn't have access to. The answer is the same: it shows up like that because they clicked the link to the forum, but got a "denied" message. The same thing here. Google (Yahoo, MSN, etc) followed a link to compose a private message, but Who Is Online will still log it as (you've seen) "composing private message" when in fact they are not.


----------

